# Fishing with dad, Livingston 7-10&11



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Mom and dad rolled in to town about 10:00 am on the 10th and even after a 4 hour drive dad was shucking off his nice clothes and slipping into his fishing uniform, cutoff shorts and and an old shirt, as he went through the house. I asked "Are ready to fish?" and he answered with no pause "Oh yeah".
I had been up since 3:00AM tweaking tackle cleaning fish from the scout trip the day before and getting the RedFin ready.
We hit the lake about 11:00 and found a strong WSW wind that had the bay at the state park pretty chopped up with fairly big rollers on the main lake. Sneaking around the East bank and using the dam as a windbreak we tried the west timber line but could only troll up one big white. The wind had layed a little so we decided to try the lump, but on the way stoped at the little hump to see what was up there. 
Dad caught a good size stripper on his first drop with a spoon, but after that only yellow bass, on to the lump we went where good white bass have been holding for 3 weeks.
After a little looking around we found a good school on the depth finder and went to work with jigging spoons. 22 whites later we called it a day and went to hunt a bean at Elain's in Coldspring. Dad treated us to fine meal there and then rested up for the next day.
We found the lake completly calm and quite at 5:45, but no stripers at the island. Going back to the lump we found the school in about the same place as the day before and worked out on the white bass with jigging spoons. They were a nice size with many hitting the 14" mark and putting up a good fight. We caught about 40 and called it a day. Dad left a little later for the long trip back to Whitney with 2, 1 gallon ziplocks stuffed with boneless fillets.
I don't get go with dad much these days and it was great to spend some time on the water with him and it was really swell of the white bass to cooperate, so often taking someone who you really want to put on some fish is the best way to halt the bite.
The fish were staying hard to the bottom and would not hit trolled baits. We had to drag the spoons or just lift them about 2" to get hit. The water looked great and the lake is very high. And, as others have noticed the whites are taking their time to make their way down the lake to South end structures, maybe the hump will turn on today, I'm going to find out a little later when my other fishing partner wakes up.
SS


----------



## rod dawg (Jan 18, 2006)

Nice mess of whites ss, nothing better than fishing with family and friends. My dad loves to fish, but will not go with me b/c I end up using his tablefare (nice size whittings) for bait


----------



## rainbowrunner (Dec 31, 2005)

*Great Report*

Thanks for the good report and pictures SS. Nothing better than a couple of good days fishin' with Pop. I miss fishing Livingston, haven't been there since I quit fishing bass tournaments (too much fishin' - not enough catchin'). I just about grew up in the Oakhurst/Onalaska area.....Dale


----------



## muleherder (Mar 7, 2006)

Great story. Great pics. 

Glad you got to get out with your Dad ... and caught fish to boot. Sweeeeet.


----------



## lean 2 (Mar 6, 2007)

spend as much time with him as you can,, i sure do miss mine.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Great news SS! You're so right about fish cooperation when you have a VIP on board to fish with. I put in 2 16 hour days Wed. & Thur. but maybe will see you out there in a few more days.

I've eaten at Elaine's, my inlaws live on the Coldspring side.


----------



## Z33 (Jul 11, 2006)

Nice fish! Every time I go fishing, my dad comes with me. I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

It was a fitting end to my fishing this summer, I go the 18th for neck surgery w/fusion&hardware, and I will miss fishing a lot for some weeks to come. I wanna read some killer reports while I recooperate and do all of my out doors adventures on a computer for a while. Good luck to all, and I bet the whites come on strong at my favorite spot, the hump, as soon as I can't fish! BTW Karen and I went back Thursday and got skunked!
SS


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Loy, good luck on your surgery and have a speedy recovery. Will have to hook up with you when you get healthy. We will make sure we leave some for you and post up some great reports with pics.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks for the story and report Shadslinger! We are planning to go this sunday and put the hurt on the white bass and stripers! Good photos!!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

SS
Your Dad was pleased with the pictures and the trip was very special to him. Remember when you went with him the first time in the boat? You caught a big bass and I was so worried, but after that there was no stopping him or you.
Mom


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Cool mom, it was a trophy sized bass. I think it was 1957 and I would have been about 4, Creme Palstic Worms were new and dad had one tied on a spincast rig. I pushed the button and as soon as that worm hit the water the bass hit it and started the fight. I was bowed up with for several minuets hollering to dad "I got one!" and he would say "Well rod him in" and keep fishing at the front of the boat without turning around. I finally got the hog up to the top and leaning against the rod with it bowed all the way over I could only lift that bass enough for her to tailwalk the surface. That got dad's attention and he hopped back to lift it in for me. If I rememberr right we went strait home put it in the bathtub untill it was refreshed and then showed all of the neighbors. Now that's a dad!
SS


----------



## fishy (Jun 20, 2005)

Shad, it good to see that you are able to post. How are you feeling?


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I second that Fishy! Glad to see your at least able to type SS!


----------



## spawningbedassassin (Jul 11, 2006)

way to go!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks for asking fellows, I am doing great! I can get around pretty good, but get tired out fast. I still ain't getting much sleep with this hog trap around my neck. It seems I wander the house most of the night and then get 4 to 5 hours of good sleep after the sun comes up. Anybody caught fish on Livingston?


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I caught about 35 (C&R) Wednesday at the Lump and Hump, but most were only 10" to 12". Only a half dozen or so really good ones at the Lump.


----------

